# Problem with stain on Laminate Floor



## Lilypebbles (Jul 3, 2005)

I moved into our home one year ago. The previous owner had installed laminate flooring. When we first moved in, the floor looked great. Throughout the year, I have been mopping the floor with Mop n’ Glow and other assorted floor cleaners. And now, the floor has darken “blotches” on it, and it looks as if dirt has impeded itself into the little creases. If I get down on my hands and knees, I could scrub some of it out. 

Is there a way to remove the stains? It looks as if my floor is dirty, even if I just cleaned it. In addition, the floor doesn’t have a shine, how can I get that nice wood shine on the floor?



Thanks!


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> I have been mopping the floor with Mop n’ Glow


That's the problem.
The lam is most likely ruined beyond repair.


----------



## chrisdeanachris (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your laminate flooring problems. Unfortunately, you are definately NOT supposed to use anything but specific laminate floor cleaners for laminate floors. Nothing with water. I'm really not sure if your floor will recover. Sorry.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Original post is over 2 years old and has been inactive for the same amount of time....


----------



## Mary Miller (Nov 4, 2009)

*laminate flooring stains*

We have a cat who unfortunately "sprayed" (a whole separate issue!) on three areas of the laminate flooring in our bedroom. I did not see it in time and it definitely left a stain - lightening the color of the laminate considerably. Today I purchased "Guardsman" furniture touch up markers. I lightly sanded the areas with 320 grit paper (not sure if it made a difference but it seemed to smooth out the surfaces), then applied the marker, followed by wiping with a clean, soft cloth as directed. I am amazed at the results. The two smaller areas (silver dollar sized) are now virtually unnoticeable and I don't think anyone would notice the larger area (3 x 2 inches) if they didn't know about it.


----------

